# Mann's Snake



## BensalemAngler (Dec 11, 2007)

I order a lot from Mann's Bait Company. I am a hugh supporter of them, anyway I just got my Christmas Wish list yesterday and they sent me a couple of Free samples. One was the Mann's Snake.

It is 10 inches and freakin scary. I do not like snakes and this thing freaks me out. And its a top water. I might just use it to scare people rather than fish with it.


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2007)

manns rocks

there original jelly worm is the best!


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 11, 2007)

I also like manns baits. my favorite is the swim tail worm. They are nice and slender and have a nice big paddle tail, which works great for swimming it on top like a snake. I also love their scent, it almost fruity smelling, much better than the typical gross smell.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm starting to wonder about some of you guys...I've already seen posts about pink fishing lines and now one about using a Man's Snake...

\/


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 11, 2007)

jkbirocz said:


> I also love their scent, it almost fruity smelling,



Now I am really wondering?


----------



## BensalemAngler (Dec 11, 2007)

They would work great in NJ especially in the pinelands. The snake works like it should run realisticly.


----------



## SMDave (Dec 11, 2007)

jkbirocz said:


> I also love their scent, it almost fruity smelling, much better than the typical gross smell.



Me too! I have the Mann's Speed Worm and the smell is awesome! It makes my whole 3700 box smell good! :lol: It smells kind of like, fruity jell-o?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 11, 2007)

Bryan_VA said:


> I'm starting to wonder about some of you guys...I've already seen posts about pink fishing lines and now one about using a Man's Snake... \/


LMAO Maybe everyone else missed that, but I thought it was funny


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 11, 2007)

I have used the Case Snakes with some success - Case was giving samples with every order and I ended up with snakes


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 11, 2007)

I know that would be a good bait around here if it would swim right on top. I've had some good blowups on a 12 inch culprit worm not intended to be topwater. I bet those will be killer when it warms up.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 11, 2007)

They do swim on top


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 11, 2007)

esquired said:


> They do swim on top


Thats another bait I want to get then. Great... :roll:


----------



## little anth (Dec 11, 2007)

they look sweet in the water


----------



## BensalemAngler (Dec 12, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> Esq, what is the standard method of rigging such? With such a long length it got me wondering.



I know this was directed to Esp but I wanted to give some info. I have never used the snake but I have used floating worms. I rig it texas style with out the weight, using a 4/0 worm hook. Most of my hooks are thin so it enables the worm/snake to float right on top. 

If I am having a rough time catching them I use a tru-tungsten bullet weight 3/16 while my plastic is texas rigged. This allows the bait to fall slowly BUT when it hits the bottom the tail of the worm/snake is still floating high making it look like something eating off the bottom.

The I just drag and wait for a snag, either rock or weed, then I hop it over or rip it out. This causes a reaction strike which makes it easier to hook them b/c then they REALLY want the bait.

Just my thoughts


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2007)

I T-Rig them with a fine wire hook so that they float and just swim them so they look like a snake


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 12, 2007)

The old Riverside Big Wag Worm was an awesome snake imitation, but it was discontinued several years ago. I have a 1/2 dozen or so left that I save for special occasions. Wish they would start makin em again


----------

